# feeding a 1 year shepherd



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

this summer, he changed his eating habits. doesn't want to eat as much. had fed him 5 cups of royal canine maxi. then he didn't like it any more.

switched to 4health and he'll eat if lucky 4 cups a day plus one can of 4health. 

he's a large dog. weighs about 80 lbs.

just curious, how much does your shepherd eat and many pounds is he and what is his age.

thanks for the input. by the way, he is healthy, not a health issue.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If he's healthy then I wouldn't worry about it, he's telling you how much he needs to eat


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a LOT of food. Don't worry that he's not eating enough or doesn't want to eat. 

I feed my 80 lb male (5 years old) 3 cups of 4health. My 65 lb female (18 months) eats 4 cups of 4health a day (she is EXTREMELY active).


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My female is 14mos old. Her appetite decreased dramatically since our super hot summer began. I expect it will start to increase next month when cooler temps return. Not worried (she's about 75lbs - eating just shy of 3 cups).

All my previous dogs backed way down on appetite in the "dog days" of summer.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for the input.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, if he is a good weight, then I would not stress to much. 

My young intact male 2.5 yrs gets about 3.5-4 cups a day. Sometimes more sometimes less. 

My older desexed females get about 2 cups a day. Either Nutro or 4health.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

My puppy is almost 1 year. He is pushing 90 lbs if not a little more. he eats 4 cups of dog food and 1 can. I give him 2 cups with half a can in the am and the other 2 cups and half a can in the pm. he doesnt eat it all at once I just leave it and it takes about an hour for him to pick at it till its gone also i sprinkle a little shredded up cheese on his food.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

You shouldn't go by cups so much as calories. I used to give my girl like 4 - 5 cups per day, then learned about the "dog food calculator" and started using it as a rough guideline. (since the calorie count in each kibble is very different)

Finally got her to a nice weight and stopped unintentionally overfeeding her / overestimating her adult weight (she's going to be 65-70 pounds when fully grown, and I was feeding her enough for a 80-90 pound dog).


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Sometimes it depends on the dog food ... sometimes it depends on the development of the dog. Varik ate 6 cups of food when he was on Fromm. I switched him to Merrick (have to switch again now ugh) and it went to 4 cups a day; however, he was also a year+ and his rapid growth was over and that probably had something to do with it as well.


----------

